# Comet and Pale Malt.



## Stouter (7/12/16)

Guys I've got 100g of Comet hops and want to make something tonight. Got on hand plenty of Pale Malts(Maris, BB, GP) with a smattering of Vienna, CaraAroma, flaked barley.
Would the Comet variety carry enough for a Bitter style? Reading up it suggests that it's a bittering hop.


----------



## Dan Pratt (7/12/16)

Just keep it simple and smash beer. 

100% MO to 5%
Comet to 35ibu

60m - 12 ibu
10m - 20 ibu
WP/hopstand for 15 mins - 3ibu
Dry hop with 2gL


----------



## Stouter (7/12/16)

Lovely, sounds very nice, but what style will that ensue?


----------



## Coodgee (7/12/16)

English pale ale or bitter


----------



## indica86 (7/12/16)

Comet is nice, single hopped works well.


----------



## Stouter (7/12/16)

Thanks for the feedback. I started playing around with Brewers Friend and thew in some info based on what was recommended plus a little something something and bang;


Original Gravity: 
1.054

Final Gravity: 
1.011

ABV (standard): 
5.59%

IBU (tinseth): 
37.94

SRM (morey): 
12.51






Fermentables

Amount

Fermentable

PPG

°L

Bill %

4.5 kg

United Kingdom - Maris Otter Pale

38

3.75

93.8%

0.3 kg

German - CaraAroma

34

130

6.3%

*4.8 kg*

*Total*








Hops

Amount

Variety

Type

AA

Use

Time

IBU

15 g

Comet

Pellet

8.8

Boil

60 min

17.48

20 g

Comet

Pellet

8.8

Boil

40 min

20.46

10 g

Comet

Pellet

8.8

Dry Hop

5 days



Hops Summary

Amount

Variety

Type

AA

45 g

Comet

Pellet

8.8



Mash Guidelines

Amount

Description

Type

Temp

Time

35 L



Temperature

67 C

60 min

Yeast

Mangrove Jack - Workhorse Beer Yeast M10



Attenuation (avg):


78%

Flocculation:


Medium

Optimum Temp:


15 - 20 °C

Starter:


No

Fermentation Temp:


20 °C

Pitch Rate:


-


----------



## peteru (7/12/16)

That sounds nice, Pratty1. At this time of the year, I'd probably drop the grain bill to target about 3.5% ABV and mash to reduce the fermentability slightly. It's easy enough to put away a couple of litres of something like this in an afternoon in this heat, but you still want to be able to stand up later in the night.


----------



## Stouter (7/12/16)

peteru said:


> That sounds nice, Pratty1. At this time of the year, I'd probably drop the grain bill to target about 3.5% ABV and mash to reduce the fermentability slightly. It's easy enough to put away a couple of litres of something like this in an afternoon in this heat, but you still want to be able to stand up later in the night.


There will be no "later in the night". Once the work is done it's done. Early to bed, early to rise...


----------



## peteru (7/12/16)

Fair enough, I'm the opposite. As long as you know what you like and know how to make it, it's all good. :beerbang:


----------



## Stouter (7/12/16)

No brash intended peteru, I do appreciate the input. It's just that yes, I know what I like, but no,I don't yet know fully how to make it. And a 3.5% wouldn't do the job for me as an after daily, Arfa Daily. I don't quite have the key to a perfect brew yeah!?


----------



## peteru (7/12/16)

It's all good. A bit like a menu in a restaurant, really. Sometimes you don't even think of having something until you see it listed. Sometimes you know exactly what you want even before you get there.


----------



## Stouter (7/12/16)

Very much, as with many things, it's already in the bottle though It's not even measured out and brewed yet


----------



## Dan Pratt (7/12/16)

The style is an American ale. At 6.3% cararoma you will get alot of malt sweetness, which will not allow the hop character through. 3% would be plenty.(none would be better)

Is that a 40min addition of hops???
You have 100g of hops, use them! If you do a 60 and 40m it will just be bitter, you need a late addition for flavour and a way bigger dry hop. 

Dry hop it with at least 28g, at least. Otherwise ALL you will smell if caraaroma.....its a crystal aromatic malt which is why I suggest only 3% or none. 

Explore the hop and single malt. Then on the next beer add some crystal. MO will be plenty of flavour, plenty.


----------



## Coodgee (7/12/16)

My mistake i thought comet was British. My next beer all be a hoppy uk ale. Maybe a 3.3% english ipa


----------



## Stouter (8/12/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Just keep it simple and smash beer.
> 
> 100% MO to 5%
> Comet to 35ibu
> ...


Got sidetracked yesterday, bloody family 
Re hashed the recipe in line with your hops suggestions but kept the CaraAroma though dialed it down to a 200g input.
The urn is heating as I type. Very excitement  .


----------



## Mardoo (8/12/16)

Many brewing.


----------

